# Breeds for 'mountain climbing'



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tennessee walkers are awesome trail mounts. Mules are really great too... QH's and Apps, Arabs are all pretty sure footed as well... For trail my fave has always been the walking horse....


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

It depends VERY much on the actual horse as well as the breed. I've known warmbloods to be VERY sure-footed, while I've seen horses (Arabians, Mustangs (primarily mixes), Tennessee Walkers, and other "sure-footed" breeds) trip all over themselves.

There are a ton of great breeds out there that are absolutely wonderful with trails.

It takes several years to a whole lifetime in order to "read" horses. I've been around horses for most of my life... and the most I can read is their personality (drugged and not). 

Various books that could help would be various Horse Encyclopedias, or books on Horses and Ponies. A good one for general care, ownership, riding, etc. Would be the "Everything Horse Book". I have that one, and it's really nice. No real pictures though. If you're wanting pictures and more information on breeds, go for something a lot thicker and bigger, like the "the Encyclopedia of Horses and Ponies". I also have that one. Both are really nice, but for different purposes. One has more on breeds and "general" info (EoHaP) and the other has more on ownership, what to look for in horses, and stuff like that (EHB).


When you're looking for a breed... look at three main things:

1. CONFORMATION... most important. Especially if you're doing a lot of trails and mountain riding. You need a horse that is well-put together, so that he/she can be strong for the ride.
2. Training... a horse can be any breed, but with the right training, can be almost as sure-footed as any ol' mustang raised wild on the colorado mountains. Get a horse that will be calm on the trail, yet one that is SMART, and knows how to get you out of scrapes.
3. Bloodlines... you want horses with sires and dams that have been proven to be parents of extreme trail riding. Sires and Dams that are smart, sure-footed, and calm.

And follow those in THAT order. And don't get a horse if one of these things is "out of place" or "missing".


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mules are great on hills and trails: agile with upright, super-tough feet. Living in the Appalachians, I've seen them tackle hills the horses barely make it up. Gaited breeds are super-smooth for long trail rides. Walkers, mountain horses and fox trotters to name a few.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sara said:


> Mules are great on hills and trails: agile with upright, super-tough feet. Living in the Appalachians, I've seen them tackle hills the horses barely make it up. Gaited breeds are super-smooth for long trail rides. Walkers, mountain horses and fox trotters to name a few.


I agree with this... if a trail horse is what you are looking for... I would go for mules or gaited horses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think a gaited horse, & esp. a Tennessee Walker, they make great trail horses.


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting, I'm inferring that a gaited walker is a breed that has minimal vertical movement in their step, and thus more comfortable over distance.. Never even occurred to me, but that's why I asked 

Also, it occurs to me that, on the trail, deer, elk, and bears will be encountered (they do on my hikes). What can be said about this? I would guess that deer and elk elicit different (calmer) responses than would a bear (or mountain lion). Assuming there is an instinctive fear, can it be unlearned?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

All horses kind of vary in response to wildlife... My TWH will just snort while my QH will spin and prepare to RUN when we cross deer or turkey! I havent come across a bear yet, I've seen foxes, rabid raccoons, and bobcats... Those actually werent "scary". What is scariest for most horses are the Hoof eating deer and most dangerous of them all are those hideos eyeball pecking turkeys!!!

I've been surprised by wildlife on trail and actually screamed while old black horse just looked around like I was a total moron. In his day he could cross rivers, climb steep grades, cut across ravines... find his footing just about anywhere... He was one sure footed guy when he was a youngun... At 29 he still does pretty good getting around, just doesnt carry a rider anymore... What with arthritis and all...


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

>>and the most I can read is their personality (drugged and not)
horses are often drugged? sorry for the naive question.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

haha... it's not that naiive. But sometimes when people are trying to sell their "out of control" horse, they drug it so that it acts calm when people go to visit it. But when the new owner brings it home... they realize that the horse is living H...E... double hockey sticks.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

farmpony84 what Hoof eating deer? Like bear,mountain lion or grizzly bear???


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

It depends entirely on the horse not the breed. I've seen dang near every kind of breed used for trial riding. My advice is to look for ones that have experience trail riding, and ask the owner about any kind of wild life encountered and the horses reaction. Koda (my appy) and I were out Sunday when a large animal (thinking moose or large elk) moved off through the trees around us. Koda jumped forward but was very easy to get back under control, just startled him. I've also taken him on 'deer trails' (you know, parting of the grass, holes in the brush, etc.) without any problems so no, a trail is not necessary. Just watch the ground and be careful especially if you don't know how the footing is.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> farmpony84 what Hoof eating deer? Like bear,mountain lion or grizzly bear???


it was a joke... the horses act like deer are viscous beasts... hoof eaters! LOL


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

As has already been mentioned, confirmation is of prime importance.

So is heart and willingness to do a particular job.

I have never done anything but trail ride for 49 years. 

The absolute best trail horse I ever owned, was my Arab/Saddlebred that was born on my parents farm when I was 13 and I laid him to rest with cancer when he was 29. 

I raised and trained him. He was tough as nails. We slid down power lines that were so steep he literally sat on his butt and "scooted" himself down. He could easily dig up the other side.

Back then I rode bareback and only weighed 118. Sonny was around 15.1H and an athletic built horse who had no difficulty sliding and digging with my little self on his back hoping I didn't slide off one end or the other before we "leveled out".

I have ridden Tennessee Walkers for the last 18 years. All my Walkers are willing partners, but the one that is the best on the hazardous trails is the one that is 16H and athletic built, just like my Arab/Saddlebred was.

I have two Walkers that are short-coupled and stout. I have done some rough riding with them when they were young, but still nothing to compare to what the Arab/Saddlebred did.

So from my experiences, my suggestion is to not look at a particular breed.

Look at a horse that is athletic built & well put together, plus has a good work ethic and mentally wants the challenge of taking those hills on.

My 21 TWH always did what I ask of him but it was from his heart because he wanted to please, not because his mind was saying "I can't wait to climb up that hill and slide down the other side". He has always excelled in costume in a parade because he loves to show off  

Regarding keeping the horses barefoot:

I don't ride like I used to and that 21 yo TWH mentioned above is now metabolic. I took the trimming of all my horses back myself and keep everyone barefoot to not only put the "farrier money" into the things my metabolic horse needs, but so I can keep their hooves trimmed at least once a month.

What riding I do is not worthy of shoes, but I will use boots if we go off the farm.

It will take a horse with exceptionally tough hooves to ride barefoot in the terrain you are describing and even then I would carry boots if barefoot is what you want to do.

A barefoot horse that is being ridden a lot should have its hooves taken care of at least every 5 weeks, IMO.

That being said, were it my horses, I would be using St. Croix rim shoes and borium head nails.

I am middle of the road when it comes to barefoot. That athletic built TWH, also mentioned above, has hooves like a goat. I can ride him most places without needing shoes or boots for 4-5 hours, a couple days a week. If he were being worked the way I worked the Arab/Saddlebred, he would have those St. Croix rim shoes and borium head nails.

I hope this makes sense and helps you some


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

walkinthewalk:
thanks for the reply (and thanks to everyone else for that matter)
>>is now metabolic. 
what does metabolic mean in this context.
again, sorry for the questons but really working with a blank slate here.

And, now that you mention it, our friend with the TW puts boots on the horses front feet, so I've seen that done.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the pleasure of knowing a wonderful older gentleman that rides some crazy hard trails on his gaited mule. He has taken that mule (I can't say for sure how large the mule is...I'd say at least 15hh) to colorado hunting. (the mule is gun trained so he can shoot mounted) And he has rode that mule all over the Ozarks.

If I were looking into a surefooted animal that would be able to do the hard trails and pack all the gear needed for a long hike/ride, I would check into a mule. 

Even if you don't end up getting one they are impressive animals and worth looking into even if its just for your own personal entertainment/education.

oh..and BTW... I want to offically welcome you to the wonderful world of horse addiction! You're gonna love it! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*sigh*... I love mules...


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

Also wondering ... how is it the horses came to need shoes in the first place? Wild horses wander around all day with no shoes, and I assume, no problems.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Mountain Horses*

I would have to say if you were going to choose a BREED of horse that is known as being a all around, well sure footed animal with a solid mind and that is easy and dependable, I would have to say Bashkir Curlies, Tennesee Walkers, Mules or a Mustang.The Mustang or Bashkir Curlies would be a first choice of mine, but mules were specifically bred for work like that, and they have the the traits of both the horse and donkey in their hybrid to make it worth purchasing one for working in the mountains. What you are looking for in a good all around trail horse/mountain horse is good dependability, easy going, deep stride, surefootedness, and all around sane mind. Any horse could be a good mountain/trail horse. More then likely, it just depends on the certain horse you are looking at to buy.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes. Mules are a VERY good choice for mountain trails. I'm reading a book now about life in the Grand Canyon (heh... it's romantic fiction...  ) and they all use mules. They have other horses, but when they're taking the long treks up and down the canyon every day or two, they take the mules. The mules are sure-footed, and smart, but you also have to watch them... 

Or you'll end up like the hottie in the book... with a broken wrist...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

jdaues said:


> walkinthewalk:
> thanks for the reply (and thanks to everyone else for that matter)
> >>is now metabolic.
> what does metabolic mean in this context.
> ...


My apologies for not replying sooner. Had to wait until I got back to work as Hughesnet at home hasn't been working right since we got hit by lightening a month ago - lol

The metabolic horse, Duke, has what is known as Equine Metabolic Syndrome. Were he human he would be about the same as a Type II diabetic.

While Tennessee Walkers are not the "predisposed list", I a 12 year old TWH that is trying to head down that path and I would've never realized it if I weren't already dealing with Duke who is coming 21.

I am giving you a link to Purina WellSolve. In the blue bar on the left side is a link titled "Equine Metabolic Syndrome and Insulin Resistant Horses".

If you have a moment to read it, it does a far better job of describing what metabolic horses are than I can do  

http://wellsolveequine.com/

I had Duke on EquiJewel's pelleted rice bran + a pelleted vit/min supplement this past year. My local dealer isn't stocking EquiJewel anymore because they raised their prices up pretty good.

I have just switched ALL my horses to this WellSolve L/S because it keeps my life simple and it won't hurt anyone to be on it. My third TWH is oat and corn sensitive, so this should also benefit him.

I can never reverse Duke, but he is at least stabile without drugs. He is laminitic but has never foundered. He has always grown a lot of toe and grown it quickly, so I rasp him down every two weeks because he needs his toes as short as possible and his heels low.

I rarely have to get onto his heels because he keeps them worn down, but his toe growth could support two more horses, if I could bag it and sell it :lol: 

Keep asking questions. I am 61, been on a horse since I was 2, and still am amazed at the things I learn every day. The internet has given me a huge boost in learning and staying up-to-date on things 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know there is a specific breed that you should be looking at. I would focus on a horse that has the conformation to tackle the mountains and the right temper. A horse that has the experience of being ridden in the mountains.

Pretty much any horse can go out, it's a question of whether or not the animal likes it.


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl: thanks for the welcome and ... geez... another thing to spend money on 

walkinthewalk: thanks for the info and the link

and for the mule advocates out there:
Can you become friends with a mule like you can a horse?
The aforementioned appalloosa (belonging to my neighbors) is just a sweet as can be, she nuzzles me as we walk side by side (she's not trained for a saddle). We're not in a position to get a horse yet, so I can't have her, unfortunately. I hope whatever horse/mule I eventually find will be like this.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mules are funny animals. They can actually tell the difference between a mule person and a horse person. now I have seen some ornery cranky mules out there, but the good mules... are REALLY REALLY good. And they are very very loyal to their people. And yes, they love to be petted and loved on, and let me tell you, the first time your rub those mule ears you will fall in love....


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

Gaited horses are the best trail mounts. Rocky Mnts in particular are my favorite.
They are an average sized horse,14.3hh -16hh, and were bred just to ride in the mountains of Eastern Ky [believe me, its ROUGH]. Unlike Tennessee Walkers, they for the most part arent all flashy & sleak. They have a more athletic,bulkier, build.My Rocky Mnt show mare is also my trail horse.

Here is a RMHA farm in New Mexico
http://www.mountainhorsesense.com/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

One of my buyers from earlier this year, breeds half draft/ gaited horses. An interesting mix. I would think those horses would be really comfortable to ride? I have never ridden a gaited horse, much less a half draft with the gait.
Would be curious to hear if anyone here has had the chance to ride something close to that in breeding.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

> Also wondering ... how is it the horses came to need shoes in the first place? Wild horses wander around all day with no shoes, and I assume, no problems.


Wild horses haven't been "ruined" by humans (sorry for the term, couldn't think of anything better at this point in time, so please don't harp on me about this). They have had thousands of years to harden their hooves by living on rough ground. Domesticated horses often live on soft/wet ground, are confined, and aren't forced to walk as far (for food/water) as wild horses. Therefore, their hooves aren't as hard (OK, perhaps an oversimplification of the issue, but I was going for the KISS method).

I've heard of horses that were once shod becoming amazing barefoot steeds, but I'm not sure every horse is capable. Humans stepped in and started breeding and taking care of horses that, in the wild, would not have survived (read: evolution). Therefore, while there are quite a few domestic horses that can go barefoot (with a lot of TLC, and in some cases a few years of hoof rehab), there are also some that genetically (because evolution did not weed them out) have thin soles, thin hoof walls, walls that break easily, etc etc, so barefoot is much more difficult, if not impossible, to achieve.

This is a good source to learn about barefoot (although they are of the group "All horses can be barefoot", but IMO, I think the jury is still out on that one): http://www.barefoothorse.com/

Ultimately, I think everything depends on the horse. I've seen horses that are of breeds that "are horrible trail horses" excel on the trail. I would worry more about personality than breed. My father-in-law uses Quarter Horses to scale the mountains near Truchas, NM for what it is worth.

Welcome to the horse world! You're gonna love it! 8)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

steph said:


> > Also wondering ... how is it the horses came to need shoes in the first place? Wild horses wander around all day with no shoes, and I assume, no problems.
> 
> 
> Wild horses haven't been "ruined" by humans (sorry for the term, couldn't think of anything better at this point in time, so please don't harp on me about this). They have had thousands of years to harden their hooves by living on rough ground. Domesticated horses often live on soft/wet ground, are confined, and aren't forced to walk as far (for food/water) as wild horses. Therefore, their hooves aren't as hard (OK, perhaps an oversimplification of the issue, but I was going for the KISS method).
> ...


Very well written  

I have three TWH's and one Arab. If the22 yo Arab didn't have an injured vertebra from before I rescued him 15 years ago, he would be a heck of a trail horse and wouldn't need shoes.

My Generator-bred Walker has hooves like a goat and has never needed shoes. However, his inherited club hoof is finally catching up with his 14 yo self and I would either have to shoe him or put boots on him to do any serious trail riding these days.

My other two TWH's that aren't too many generations away from their Founding Fathers and Mothers both have thin soles (the metabolic one worse than the other one).

They need shoes or boots just to walk out the driveway. The 21 yo has been that way since I bought him 18 years ago.

I have everyone barefoot now because I am doing their trimming. Even the Pete Ramey student that I mentored under agrees that two of my horses could easily go barefoot "in most terrain", but the other two would need boots or shoes (that he, as an ex-shoer, would not put on)


----------

